# Are we crazy?



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

We wanted to go on a quick get-a-way next week. Since our Gus hates strangers, we can't leave him at a kennel or with anybody else so we have to bring him. So, we rented an entire house on the beach in a more remote area so we can avoid taking him through hotel lobbies and seeing other people, and hopefully he can run on the beach without other people and dogs. Are we nuts or what? Planning a whole vacation around our psycho vizsa...


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Sounds like an upgrade to me.  Private house, secluded area, on the beach - sounds amazing!!

If only Oso didn't like strangers.............. j/k. Have fun! and as for craziness, don't people normally consider family members likes/dislikes when planning a vacation?


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

We're renting an entire house on the beach (with a pool to teach him to swim) this summer so my boyfriend and I can take our V with us. It isn't because of the dog...it's because of the dog's crazy mom that is too attached and doesn't want to go without her pup :

This sounds like a perfectly normal vacation if you ask me! Can't go without the pup!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

All normal, I plan my work day with the dog in mind ???
Dropped an account because I thought the location was difficult on the dog.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Absolutely certifiably crazy. Ain't it great! Bought our motor home because of the dogs. They have to go.

RBD


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

This is where Gracie vacations (that's our tent in the top left corner). 8)

We quietly began limiting our trips to dog-friendly campgrounds over a year before she arrived so that the kids wouldn't be whining about not being able to go to their favorite places anymore!


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Haha okay I feel better. One of the few things Gus does without inhibition and being scared is run on the beach. He loves it...fun to watch and so worth it!

We're crossing our fingers for no other dogs, but on a winter weekday on the Washington coast, I think well be okay!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We haven't stayed in a hotel since we got Miles a year ago. Now we rent vacation homes with fenced yards so he can come along! Spending more on the larger accommodations, but we think it's worth it


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

There are a lot of hotels that are pet friendly, which we would prefer, but Gus has gotten pretty aggressive in the past several months, so we have to avoid hotel lobbies and stuff altogether. But with a normal dog lots of hotels would probably be fine!

Specifically, for those in the Northwest, the Hallmark Inn in Cannon Beach, OR is VERY dog friendly, with rooms RIGHT on the beach. We stayed there last year and loved it...here is a picture of Gus there...


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

My best friend rearranged our entire group Tahoe trip so we could get a place that was dog friendly with a securely fenced yard. She knew we wouldn't come otherwise! 

I guess if you're crazy, that means we're all crazy! ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes ! all of you are crazy - after 45+ years with a V in my life - I went off the deep end long ago - FAMILY FRIENDS & V's - some how it all comes together in a life style that benefits eVeryone - sometimes you lead & sometimes the pup does - LOYALITY COMMITMENT HONESTY - when these go out of STYLE -VVe all loose ! I have no regrets !!!!!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Are we crazy?*



redbirddog said:


> Absolutely certifiably crazy. Ain't it great! Bought our motor home because of the dogs. They have to go.
> 
> RBD


Like


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

We have to do the same. I could never bring myself to leave my boys at a kennel any way. It turns out we end up having a better time with them with us any way.

Our Vizslas are our children, and I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Another nutty Vizsla owner here! The Cape Cod cottage that we rent with 15 or so family and friends is no longer dog friendly, which I translate as no longer being Erin and Dave friendly  so we won't be going this year! I'm in the process of trying to find a place to go next summer instead! Have a great time on your trip! 8) Thanks for the tip on the place in OR. I've always wanted to go!


----------



## Beachrat (Dec 1, 2010)

One thing you might miss by not staying in a facility....when we took Henry on his first road trip and opened the door to our dog friendly motel room with TWO double beds, he went CRAZY and spent a solid ten minutes jumping SPROING, SPROING from bed to bed, ears flapping, tail wagging, full body squiggles, exuding utter joy. We realized that in a year and a half, he had never been anywhere but home and this new expereience was exciting beyond belief.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Great devotion to your vizsla *jjohnson*!

We are crazy too! 
Last summer we drove to our holiday destination and back, all in all 2030 miles so we don't have to leave Elza home. Same again this year! Wouldn't be a holiday without her, I would be too stressed how's she doing! 

Not long now till our spring break, a week in the Lake District in a dog friendly wooden lodge! Yay!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

There was a time when we never went on vacation as we didn't / wouldn't leave our dog in kennels or in some one else's care. Now I know how necessary it is to have a vacation and I have a good friend in Oxfordshire who has dogs to board but in her house(one or two at a time). 

I don't feel so bad about this as I know he goes everywhere with her (even out in her horse box to shows) with her lab, Todd the Sod. It eases my conscience to know he is living in a home, and not in a kennel with a concrete run.

So JJjohnson, I think you are crazy, but I think you're great for loving and caring about your boy so much that you have gone to all that trouble to be able to take him on vacation with you, and I hope that you all have the most fantastic time.


----------

